# Attention: All Ruger P Series Owners...Which Holster Works Best?



## jfrink2 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi All,

Do any of you own a holster for a Ruger P series semi-auto pistol? I own a Ruger P95 and I am looking to buy my first holster for it. This will mainly be for range use and eventually IDPA shooting. 

Thanks!


----------



## gahorn (Feb 21, 2010)

Galati makes a very nice flap holster with a spare mag pouch for less than $25. Do a Google search for Galati international


----------



## Danoam (Oct 26, 2009)

I have a P95 (railed version also) I have a leather pancake holster made by Stoner Holsters. Very well made and fits the pistol like a glove (as it should). Comfortable to wear at 3:30-4:00. I think I paid 40-50.00 for it.
I also have a Fobus RU97 that I picked up at a local guns store, it was only around 20-25.00. It did not fit well when I first got it, the retention was too strong and I had to wrestle it from the holster. I soaked it in hot water and put the gun in and let it form to the trigger guard better and now it draws properly and the retention works as it should. It is a comfortable holster but a little big (not tight to the body) for CCW. I also have on order a Crossbreed Supertuck, I am anxious to check that one out.


----------

